# Cutting out alcohol for 3 months!!! Bloody hell!



## RikkiHoon (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd let you know that I'm cutting out alcohol from my diet for 3 months. I tried training hard for a few months before, but then things kept getting in the way. marriage being the main one!

I quit smoking about 1 year ago and tried cutting down the alcohol when I was training before but I didn't see much fat loss occuring; I was building muscle, sure, but the fat element seemed to stay the same (I am aware of the reason why). So, that's it. I've decided it's gotta go. Completely. 3 months.

Has anyone had a similar experience? I have been told that the 'weight literally drips off' when you quit alcohol. I hope so. My diet is ultra-healthy and I am eating regular, portion-controlled meals, so I'm hoping for the best. I am hoping that I can lose a significant amount of weight (fat, not lean tissue) over the next 12 weeks and build some muscle.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 28, 2005)

I wish you luck.

I'm  going to not drink anything for a month starting from today(28th March).  {Maybe  I'll manage 3 months, but it's going to be hell.....}

I'm sick and tired of never seeing my abs., and I'm sick and tired  of sitting on an 'eternal' plateux with regards to the amount of weight I can lift.  (ie  I progress so slow its laughable)  

So wish me good luck too---------!

Nick


----------



## RikkiHoon (Apr 30, 2005)

Good luck, mate! 

I've done 2 weeks so far and things are cool. On the 21st it is my mates wedding, so I'm obviously going to have one or two ales (!)... can't wait.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 30, 2005)

RikkiHoon said:
			
		

> Has anyone had a similar experience? I have been told that the 'weight literally drips off' when you quit alcohol.



It depends on how much and how regularly you drink alcohol.

I am a beer lover, and live in a place with rampant nightlife, and drinking life.

When I do stop drinking alcohol, the weight does basically, "melt away."

I can tell very quickly.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 1, 2005)

yes it does, I saw the best cutts of my life when i stopped for about 4months after
getting into allot of trouble when i was underage. I love drinkng and have a very 
party hard lifestyle so i know where your coming from on this. I almost have to not talk
to any of my friends when i take breaks off of booze, they are a bunch wild fuckers 
that party for days straight. 

It's almost a catch 22 situation. I workout because i love it but mainly i do it so i look
good for chicks. When i get really serious about training, I never go out so that puts
a major damper on getting chicks  

guess you can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Nick+ (May 6, 2005)

I blew it after 5 days  

Its difficult.....

Apologies........

Nick   (At least I'm staying at moderate amounts at the moment, but it's bloody hard to stop altogether)


----------



## Gibber (May 6, 2005)

I was 184 lbs Dec.  I drank quite frequently (Every Fri/Sat) at the least.  I quit for 8 weeks after New Year's, then drank occassionaly after..  I dropped 10 lbs of fat and was in pheomenal shape by May Memorial Day weekend in Vegas!  


It is a good idea.


----------



## RikkiHoon (May 7, 2005)

Bugger ... fucked it up after two weeks 


Oh well, looks like I'll have to lock myself in the apartment and not go out again until my mates wedding. Bloody hard to stop altogether!


----------



## Nick+ (May 7, 2005)

If I was on a desert island, with just my weights, lots of food and water. I'd be alright!


----------



## RikkiHoon (May 30, 2005)

Perhaps it is 'cause we are British, mate ... pub culture and all that. After so many years of 'practice', it is bloody hard to stop altogether, so I have gone for the more moderate drinking and slightly slower weight loss. I am concerned that if I stop altogether and try too hard, I will end up rebelling and fcuk it all up!!!


----------

